# Jointer shaving collection



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 23224 jointer, on the A-frame stand I assume it came with. The shavings/chips don't go everywhere, just drop down. They do tend to collect on top of the motor and would like the process to be a bit more automated. 

I did notice that in one of the legs on the infeed side is a notch that looks like it might have been an option for dust collection. 

Anyone own this particular model or can provide ideas of how to fabricate something to direct the output to a hose?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

For my table saw i cut up cardboard boxes and taped them to the legs to cover the wholes and open space. Most of the dust and shavings stay in ther so its alot eaiser to clean up and dosent get my basement all dusty.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I don’t think they had dust collection then and I think that hole was more for working on the motor and belts. It was probably an easy fix after discovering that it had an accessibility problem, but I’m just guessing. Anyway it’s not the ideal location. 

These side panels can be easily replace with a sheet of plywood and a piece can easily be fitted in the bottom with a hole cut in for dust collection. The only thing is that once it gets closed in the vac or dust collection will have to be on during operation to prevent the motor from overheating. 

You didn’t say what you were planning to use for dust collection, but I plan on using a 4” hose off the bottom and leaving the area around the belt open to allow adequate ventilation and suction. I don’t know if a Shop Vac would be able to provide a sufficient amount of air flow to keep the motor cool 

It looks really easily and should be a piece of cake to do, but my only problem is the 4” hose fittings. I have bought a number of fittings including a 90 deg elbow but nothing fits together they don’t have male and female fittings. Everything is designed to use a hose between them or for $10 more you can buy a rubber union, which I think is outrageous. So I’m thinking of making a sheet metal trough with the hose connection on the side mpounted on the bottom. I just haven’t got that far in the planning stage.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

If you take off one of the panels, you'll notice (probably) like I did you have a mini-mountain of shavings sitting on top of the motor. That's what I want to avoid. I could make a little pitched slope to have it divert, but I'd rather find a solution that collects everything above the motor and diverts it down a chute, if possible. I haven't taken the jointer off of the base yet to investigate.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless the motor was replaced with one that’s not an exact replacement there isn’t anything to worry about because it was designed with the vent holes in the bottom so that the shaving will not get into the motor.

I guess if you don’t have a dust collection system you could rig up a vacuum hose inside to collect it similar to what I’ve done here.


----------

